# Marathon DM und HM 2010 und 4. Dünsberg Mountainbike Marathon am 26.09.2010



## Toni172 (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nur noch wenige Wochen und die deutschen und hessischen Meisterschaften Mountainbike-Marathon 2010 starten.
Diese werden im Rahmen des 4. Dünsberg-Mountainbike-Marathons in Biebertal am 26.09.2010 ausgetragen. 
Mit einem interessanten Starterfeld ist mit Sicherheit zu rechnen.

Die Strecke wurde zu den Vorjahren noch etwas modifiziert um dem Status "DM würdig" gerecht zu werden

Hier der Link:

http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de/

Für weitere Fragen stehe gerne zur Verfügung

Hier auch nochmal ein Link zu den Veranstaltungen der Vorjahre.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=293141&highlight=duensberg+marathon


Grüß Toni


----------



## epic03 (30. Juli 2010)

Hey,
ich hab mir die Ausschreibung gerade durchgelesen, verstehe ich es richtig das nur Lizenzfahrer auf der 108 Km Strecke zugelassen sind und man als Hobbyfahrer  nur die kurzen Strecken fahren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nevibikerin (30. Juli 2010)

Die Strecke wurde zu den Vorjahren noch etwas modifiziert um dem Status "DM würdig" gerecht zu werden


Was wurde an der Strecke den verändert?


----------



## Toni172 (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo epic03,

so wie mir das bekannt ist, ja.
Auf der Langstrecke werden nur die DM und die HM ausgetragen. Also nur mit Lizenz.
In den letzten 3 Jahren waren pro Veranstaltung keine 10 Teilnehmer auf der Langdistanz die keine Lizenzfahrer/innen waren.


----------



## Toni172 (30. Juli 2010)

@Nevibikerin ich hoffe Du kennst die Strecke von letztem JAhr.

Im ersten Teil da wo es zum erstenmal auf Forstwegen in den Krofdorfer Wald ging, wird jetzt ein Teil auf Trails gefahren. Ein stetiges welliges auf und ab.
Im mittleren Teil wird der Dünsberggipfel 2x angefahren. Es ist ein zusätzlicher Singeltrail uphill dazugekommen. Und dadurch eine zusätzlich Trailabfahrt vor der Steilabfahrt (Rampe). Dafür wird im Bereich Frankenbach/Königsberg etwas Waldautobahn entfallen.

Also mehr technik rein, Waldautobahn raus.


----------



## epic03 (30. Juli 2010)

Hm Schade! Aber kann man wohl nichts machen... Die anderen Strecken sind mir zu kurz.


----------



## Toni172 (2. August 2010)

die Langdistanz war ja auch die letzten 3 Jahre ohne Lizenz fahrbar. Das wird auch nach meiner INfo 2011 wieder so sein wird. Da ich "nur" Vereinsmitglied bin, kenne ich mich mit denn Hintergedanken des Orgateams nicht so 100%ig aus. 
So wie ich informiert bin, sind auch dieses Jahr die Holländer mit Ihrem RWP Cup nicht vor Ort. Sie wollten die DM nicht "beeinflussen".


----------



## Toni172 (8. August 2010)

sorry


----------



## Nevibikerin (9. August 2010)

Toni172 schrieb:


> @Nevibikerin ich hoffe Du kennst die Strecke von letztem JAhr.
> 
> Im ersten Teil da wo es zum erstenmal auf Forstwegen in den Krofdorfer Wald ging, wird jetzt ein Teil auf Trails gefahren. Ein stetiges welliges auf und ab.
> Im mittleren Teil wird der Dünsberggipfel 2x angefahren. Es ist ein zusätzlicher Singeltrail uphill dazugekommen. Und dadurch eine zusätzlich Trailabfahrt vor der Steilabfahrt (Rampe). Dafür wird im Bereich Frankenbach/Königsberg etwas Waldautobahn entfallen.
> ...



Danke für die Infos. Ja ich kenne die Stecke vom letzten Jahr. Ich glaube wir haben im Rennen auch mal kurz gequatscht. Ab wann ist den die Stecke ausgeschildert?


----------



## Toni172 (9. August 2010)

Aus Naturschutzgründen ist die Strecke nur am Renntag ausgeschildert. 
Es gibt aber 1 oder 2 Wochen vorher eine offizielle Streckenbesichtigung. Also immer schön hier reinsehen, oder auf die HP des Marathons gehen. Da gibt es immer die aktuellen News.

Gruß Toni


----------



## Nevibikerin (10. August 2010)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Aus Naturschutzgründen ist die Strecke nur am Renntag ausgeschildert.
> Es gibt aber 1 oder 2 Wochen vorher eine offizielle Streckenbesichtigung. Also immer schön hier reinsehen, oder auf die HP des Marathons gehen. Da gibt es immer die aktuellen News.
> 
> Gruß Toni



OK danke. Da hätte ich schon Interesse weiß nur nicht ob es da bei mir terminlich auch geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (19. August 2010)

mehr trails, weniger waldautobahn, keine holländer  einfach perfekt! was will man mehr?
ich glaube, ich fahr heuer wieder mit.


----------



## Nevibikerin (19. August 2010)

Gibt es schon einen Termin zur Streckenbesichtigung?


----------



## Toni172 (20. August 2010)

der Termin steht noch nicht ganz. Aber mit 90% Sicherheit am Sonntag den 19.09.2010.

Weiteres demnächst hier.

Gruß Toni


----------



## ICON82 (26. August 2010)

Sehr interessant. Ich wollte da auch mal mitfahren. Gibts schon ein paar vorab Infos zur Strecke? Habe mir die 30km vorgenommen.


----------



## Toni172 (26. August 2010)

Hallo ICON82,

hier gibt es was von den Vorjahren zu lesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=293141&highlight=duensberg+marathon

Die 30er Strecke ist seit 2007 unverändert.
Weitere Fragen versuche ich gerne zu beantworten.

Gruß Toni


----------



## ICON82 (26. August 2010)

Danke!
Das hört sich ja gut an. Wohne zwar in Gießen aber der Dünsberg ist mir noch recht fremd.

Bin am überlegen ob ich dann nicht mal die Nummer größer probiere. Kann es halt schlecht einschätzen.

Fahre dann qausi das erste mal auf Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (26. August 2010)

Musst Dich ja nicht hetzen lassen. Wenn Du es Dir zutraust dann fahr die 54er und habe Spass an der tollen Strecke und den Trails am Dünsberg. Nur weil die Startnummer am Lenker ist, muss Mann/Frau ja nicht gleich alles geben.


----------



## ICON82 (26. August 2010)

Das ist richtig. Aber wie gesagt unter Druck bin ich noch nie gefahren. Aber 600 Hm in der kleinen Version schrecken mich nicht wirklich ab. Mach ich Spontan.


----------



## Nevibikerin (31. August 2010)

Fährt/trainiert jemand dieses Wochenende auf der Strecke?


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (8. September 2010)

Halllo zusammen, 

ich suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Köln aus nach Dünsberg, für 2 Personen + Räder. 
Falls jemand aus nrw mitfährt und noch Platz hat...meldet euch.


----------



## Toni172 (11. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen, der Termin für die Streckenbesichtigung steht. Weiter news auf der HP

10.09.2010 Streckenbesichtigung am Samstag, dem 18.09.2010 
Am Samstag, dem 18.09.2010 wird eine geführte Streckenbesichtigung angeboten. Start ist um 13.00 Uhr, in Biebertal, an der Sporthalle. Die Teilnehmer können zwischen der 27 Km Runde und der 54 Km Runde wählen. Erfahrene Streckenguides werden die Teilnehmer begleiten.


----------



## Toni172 (11. September 2010)

Änderung der Startzeit für die offizielle Streckenbesichtigung auf 13:00 Uhr !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCKiller (18. September 2010)

Moinsens,
habe auch vor die 54km Strecke zu fahren. Meine Frau würde mich erschlagen, wenn ich neben dem ganzen Radkram jetzt auch noch zu Streckenbesichtigugen fahre . Ich wäre Euch also SEHR dankbar, wenn Ihre nach der heutigen Besichtigung mal eine ausführliches Statement heir posted: Streckenbeschaffenheit, Gemeinheiten, Schlamm, Wurzeln, Steine usw.

Wäre klasse !!

LG

Vman


----------



## Milass (18. September 2010)

EXCKiller schrieb:


> Moinsens,
> habe auch vor die 54km Strecke zu fahren. Meine Frau würde mich erschlagen, wenn ich neben dem ganzen Radkram jetzt auch noch zu Streckenbesichtigugen fahre . Ich wäre Euch also SEHR dankbar, wenn Ihre nach der heutigen Besichtigung mal eine ausführliches Statement heir posted: Streckenbeschaffenheit, Gemeinheiten, Schlamm, Wurzeln, Steine usw.
> 
> Wäre klasse !!
> ...



Hi Vman,

Da hast du was verpasst, die Besichtigung hat mir viel Spaß gemacht heute.

Die Strecke insgesamt ist gar nicht so anspruchsvoll, es gibt viele Singletrail Uphills - alles locker fahrbar, trotz leichtem Matsch - was sich allerdings durch weiteren Regen noch ändern könnte! Die Downhills machen viel Spaß und sind denk ich mal ohne Große Fahrtechnikkünste angenehm zu fahren, mit Ausnahme evt. der "Rutsche" - ein ca 200m langes, steiles Gefälle am Dünsberg - da musst du echt aufpassen, nicht zuviel Geschwindigkeit aufnehmen, da es dannach direkt rechts auf dem Weg weitergeht und kaum "Auslaufzone" vorhanden ist.

Zum Thema Kondition/Einteilung würde ich mal vorsichtig behaupten, dass nach dem Dünsberg eigentlich die größte Hürde geschafft ist und man sich dannach etwas " ausruhen " kann (keine großen Anstiege mehr, keine schweren Abfahrten) um dann auf die 2. runde zu gehen 

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## EXCKiller (19. September 2010)

Milass schrieb:


> Hi Vman,
> 
> Da hast du was verpasst, die Besichtigung hat mir viel Spaß gemacht heute.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank!!  Ich mache mir nicht wirklich Sorgen wg der Strecke, überlege eher ob ich den RaRa hinten gegen einen NN tauschen soll.

Gruss

Volker


----------



## Toni172 (19. September 2010)

wenn es nicht mehr viel regnen sollte, dann ist ein NN hinten nicht nötig. Laut Wetterpunktcom soll es so gut wie kein Niederschlag mehr geben. Und durch das weitere Training der "Pros" nächste Woche wird sich die eine oder andere Schlammstelle noch "ausfahren".
Ich selbst lasse meinen RaceKing hinten auf alle Fälle drauf, bin sogar am überlegen vorne auch den RaceKing drauf zulassen. Ging mit diesem gestern wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (19. September 2010)

Ist die Strecke schon markiert?


----------



## LVM (20. September 2010)

Toni172 schrieb:


> http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de/
> 
> Für weitere Fragen stehe gerne zur Verfügung



Was bedeuten denn die roten u. grünen Punkte (Status) in der Startliste?
http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de/index.php?id=44


----------



## Toni172 (20. September 2010)

grün=bezahlt bzw. Geld ist eingegangen.
rot= nicht bezahl, bzw. noch nicht eingegangen


----------



## ICON82 (20. September 2010)

Irgendwie bin ich blind, wo stehen denn die Startzeiten?


----------



## Hase und Igel (20. September 2010)

Hat jemand noch einen Startplatz für die Kurzstrecke in Dünsberg zu vergeben? Vielleicht fällt verletzungs- oder terminbedingt jemand aus, der seinen Startpltz verkaufen möchte? Würde mich in jedem Fall über eure Mails freuen


----------



## Toni172 (20. September 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich blind, wo stehen denn die Startzeiten?



unter Ausschreibung-Start:
http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de/index.php?id=78


----------



## Toni172 (20. September 2010)

Hase und Igel schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Startplatz für die Kurzstrecke in Dünsberg zu vergeben? Vielleicht fällt verletzungs- oder terminbedingt jemand aus, der seinen Startpltz verkaufen möchte? Würde mich in jedem Fall über eure Mails freuen



Wir sind noch nicht ausverkauft.


----------



## Trailfrog (21. September 2010)

Hey,

kurze frage bezüglich der Strecke. Sind viele Singletrails drin oder mehr Waldautobahn?
Wird die Strecke schnell zu fahren sein?

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Toni172 (21. September 2010)

Habe mir sagen lassen das die Strecke recht schnell sei. Bin da nicht so der Profi. 
Es gibt einige Singletrails die recht flowig sind. Eine Steilabfahrt, einen langen steilen Singletrailuphill, viele kurze Bergauftrailpassagen, und auch Waldautobahn und etwas Teerstraße. Devinitiv kein langweiliges Waldautobahn gebolze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (22. September 2010)

neue News:

Ã  Wichtig! Aus aktuellem Anlass haben wir die Startzeiten geÃ¤ndert:

9.00 Uhr: Langstrecke Damen
9.25 Uhr: Langstrecke Herren
9.40 Uhr: Kurzstrecke
9.55 Uhr: Mini-Marathon
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ã  Achtung Lizenzfahrer/Innen: Wir weisen hiermit ausdrÃ¼cklich darauf hin, dass eine Teilnahme an der Deutschen bzw. Hessischen Meisterschaft nur nach Vorlage der Lizenz mÃ¶glich ist. Also: Lizenz nicht vergessen!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ã  Transponder-Pfand: Um eine professionelle und reibungslose Zeiterfassung zu gewÃ¤hrleisten, werden alle Fahrer und Fahrerinnen mit einem Transponder ausgestattet. FÃ¼r diesen mÃ¼ssen bei der Anmeldung ein gÃ¼ltiger Personalausweis als Pfand hinterlegt werden. Falls der Personalausweis nicht vorhanden ist â bitte 80,- Euro als Pfand bereit halten.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wir freuen uns, die nahezu komplette deutsche Mountainbike-Elite am DÃ¼nsberg begrÃ¼Ãen zu dÃ¼rfen. Ganz besonders freuen wir uns auf die amtierende Olympia-Siegerin im XC und Marathon-Weltmeisterin von 2009 Sabine Spitz (www.sabine-spitz.de), die in Biebertal ihren Saison-Abschluss mit einem weiteren Deutschen Meistertitel feiern mÃ¶chte (Foto oben).

Ebenfalls am DÃ¼nsberg auf der Jagd nach nationalen Marathon-Ehren:

Ã  Wolfram (âWolfmanâ) Kurschat            (www.wolfram-kurschat.de),
Ã  Moritz Milatz                                                (www.moritz-milatz.de),
Ã  Manuel Fumic                                             (www.fumic.de),
Ã  Karl Platt                                                      (www.karlplatt.de),
Ã  Stefan Sahm                                               (www.stefansahm.de),
Ã  Birgit SÃ¶llner                                              (www.team-firebike-droessiger.de),
Ã  Hannes Genze                                           (www.merida-bikes.com).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ã  Shuttle-Service zum DÃ¼nsberg: Erneut haben wir fÃ¼r die zahlreichen Besucher und auf vermehrte Nachfrage einen regelmÃ¤Ãigen Shuttle-Service eingerichtet. Der Shuttle-Bus fÃ¤hrt von der GroÃsporthalle zum âKrumbacher Kreuzâ (und natÃ¼rlich retour). Von dort aus lassen sich die interessantesten SchlÃ¼sselstellen des Rennens sehr gut zu FuÃ erreichen. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ã  Biebertal on TV: Der Hessische Rundfunk hat sich am Sonntag mit einem Fernsehteam angekÃ¼ndigt und wird fÃ¼r die aktuelle Hessenschau Bericht erstatten.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ã  Die Online-Meldung unter http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de/index.php?id=37 ist noch bis zum 23. September (Donnerstag, 24.00 Uhr) mÃ¶glich. Also am besten noch heute anmelden.... falls noch nicht geschehen. Nachmeldungen sind vor Ort an der GroÃsporthalle Biebertal am kommenden Samstag von 13 bis 18 Uhr und am Sonntag jeweils bis spÃ¤testens 45 Minuten vor Start mÃ¶glich. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (22. September 2010)

Danke für die Infos. Kannst du vielleicht nochmal beschreiben wo die interessantesten Stellen zum zuschauen sind und wie man sie vom Parkplatz unten am Dünsi erreicht. Danke schonmal


----------



## EXCKiller (23. September 2010)

Toni172 schrieb:


> neue News:
> 
> 
> Wir freuen uns, die nahezu komplette deutsche Mountainbike-Elite am Dünsberg begrüßen zu dürfen. Ganz besonders freuen wir uns auf die amtierende Olympia-Siegerin im XC und Marathon-Weltmeisterin von 2009 Sabine Spitz (www.sabine-spitz.de), die in Biebertal ihren Saison-Abschluss mit einem weiteren Deutschen Meistertitel feiern möchte (Foto oben).
> ...


 
Und wer wird deutscher Meister (bei den Herren)? Was meint Ihr?

Gr

V


----------



## Toni172 (23. September 2010)

am interessantesten ist wohl die "Rutsche" und danach der uphill auf dem Chickenway. Beide Stellen sind auch nur 5-10min. vom Parkplatz weg.

Vom Parkplatz die Fahrstrasse ca. 150m noch oben gehen. Da wo es leicht rechts geht und es flacher wird, da geht gerade aus im Wald von oben die "Rutsche" runter. Es müsste dort auch ein Krankenwagen für Notfälle stehen.  Die Fahrer fahren dann in Fahrtrichtung rechts weg. Dort einfach der Strecke etwas folgen und es geht bergauf in den "Chickenway". aber aufpassen der ist recht schmal damit Du/Ihr beim laufen keine Teilnehmer behindert.


----------



## Toni172 (23. September 2010)

EXCKiller schrieb:


> Und wer wird deutscher Meister (bei den Herren)? Was meint Ihr?
> 
> Gr
> 
> V



Ich hoffe Karl Platt. Glaube kaum das der Kurschat eine Chance hat.
Bin echtmal gespannt ob es lange eine Spitzengruppe gibt oder ob sich das bei dem teilweise verwinkelten Kurs recht früh auseinander fährt.


----------



## EXCKiller (23. September 2010)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Karl Platt. Glaube kaum das der Kurschat eine Chance hat.
> Bin echtmal gespannt ob es eine Spitzengruppe gibt oder ob sich das bei dem teilweise verwinkelten Kurs recht früh auseinander fährt.


 
Denke auch der Karl wird es machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (23. September 2010)

Auch wenn der Milatz kein Marathonspezialist ist, ist er doch zur Zeit in einer super Form. Von den Spezialisten ist Hannes Genze zur Zeit auch in einer starken Form, genauso wie Karl Platt. Ich denke unter den drei wirds ausgehen.


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (23. September 2010)

Glaube ich habe Milatz heute an der Rutsche gesehen, hatte jedenfalls ein Merida und sah so aus. Überraschend wenige Leute am trainieren, am Wetter kann es nicht gelegen haben. Die Strecke ist ausgeschildert und die Trails schön trocken - noch. Bin mal gespannt wie das Wetter so wird.


----------



## EXCKiller (23. September 2010)

Hanoi Hustler schrieb:


> Glaube ich habe Milatz heute an der Rutsche gesehen, hatte jedenfalls ein Merida und sah so aus. Überraschend wenige Leute am trainieren, am Wetter kann es nicht gelegen haben. Die Strecke ist ausgeschildert und die Trails schön trocken - noch. Bin mal gespannt wie das Wetter so wird.


 

... dann halt uns doch mal uf dem Laufenden bezüglicher Wetter oder Strecke..

Guss

V


----------



## Toni172 (23. September 2010)

sind schon viele Teams vor Ort???
Morgen soll es ja regnen bei 80% wahrscheinlichkeit, Samstag dann besser und Sonntag nur 30%. Wird schon werden.


----------



## Milass (23. September 2010)

ist es mittlerweile sicher, dass alle langstreckenfahrer (Herren) flaschenversorgung an den verpflegungspunkten bekommen?

gruß michael


----------



## Toni172 (24. September 2010)

Milass schrieb:


> ist es mittlerweile sicher, dass alle langstreckenfahrer (Herren) flaschenversorgung an den verpflegungspunkten bekommen?
> 
> gruß michael



dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, bin nicht informiert.


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. September 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich Hochrechnungen, wann ungefähr die ersten Pros im Ziel einlaufen?


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (24. September 2010)

Schätze mal 4:30 oder ein bisschen länger werden die Männer brauchen - bei den Frauen hab ich aber keine Ahnung wieviel länger die brauchen. Also um ca. 13h30 dürften die ersten ins Ziel kommen.


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (24. September 2010)

Sind die Startzeiten so geändert worden, damit es nicht wieder eine Windschattendiskussion gibt wie letztes Jahr bei den Frauen, als Spitz dann ausgestiegen ist. Hat da jemand Informationen?


----------



## Trailfrog (24. September 2010)

Ja so ist es... steht zumindest so auf Bikesportnews


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanoi Hustler (24. September 2010)

Danke für die Info, ich war gerade am Dünsi und es war relativ schlechtes Wetter. Regen und Nebel mit Sicht unter 50m im oberen Bereich. Sollte es aber bis So nicht weiterregnen müssten es gute Bedingungen werden. hoffen wir mal auf Sonne und 15 Grad


----------



## Toni172 (24. September 2010)

sieht gut aus für Sonntag.
http://www.meteoblue.com/de_DE/point/forecast/tab/weymecreated/1/f/122452/c/de/b/pictocastDaily


----------



## diele76 (25. September 2010)

hi,

wie ist der streckenzustand...?

raceking oder mountainking aufziehen...?


----------



## ScottErda (25. September 2010)

Ich war heute auch auf dem Dünsi!
Das Wetter und auch die Bodenverhältnise sind bedeutend besser als gestern.

Fahr Mountainking.
Wenn du hinten nicht soo viel Grip benötigst reicht auch ein Raceking.

Wenn ich net krank wäre, würde ich vorne NN / hinten RoRo fahren.
Muss dieses Jahr aber leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen passen


----------



## Toni172 (25. September 2010)

ich fahre RaceKing. Es wird wohl kein weiteren Regen geben. Team Bulls hatte v./h. RocketRon und die neue XTR 2011 2x10  montiert. Sehr schickes Teil.


----------



## Toni172 (25. September 2010)

Die Temps von ca. 12°C  am Mittag machen mir eher zu schaffen. Da werde ich mir sicher morgens am Start den Arsch abfrieren. Ich denke mal unten kurz mit leichten Überschuhen und oben Armlinge. Zuätzlich eine Weste mit. Das sollte reichen.


----------



## diele76 (25. September 2010)

...danke jungs!!

btw: hatten letzte woche beim marathon in bad orb frostige 4°C am start...
so kalt wirds morgen hoffentlich nicht.

bis morgen


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (26. September 2010)

Bad Orb war wirklich ARSCHKALT  Wie ich daheim gefrühstückt habe waren es nur 2°C !!! Also heute wird es nicht unbedingt klierend kalt sein, aber dafür Nasskalt ohne Arm/Beinlinge ist da nichts und ich fahr einfach mal RacingRalph/RacingRalph wird schon schief gehn


----------



## ScottErda (26. September 2010)

Bilder von Sabine Spitz, Karl Platt, Wolfram Kurschat und von noch paar anderen (Top-)Fahrer sind im

Forum von www.MTB-ERDA.de

zu finden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin76 (26. September 2010)

Hat vielleicht jemand die Ergebnisse der DM - der Veranstalter scheint ja mit einer kurzen Ergebnisübersicht überfordert zu sein.


----------



## Thunderbird (26. September 2010)

Schau halt mal hier rein:
http://www.bikesportnews.de/race/marathon/detailansicht-marathon/artikel/marathon-dm-biebertal-kaess-und-spitz-holen-die-titel.html

Thb


----------



## Matschfee (26. September 2010)

guckst du hier:
http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=21732

sind zwar nur die ersten sechs, aber besser als nix...


----------



## Martin76 (26. September 2010)

Merci! Als ich geschaut hatte war bei beiden noch nichts drin.


----------



## anderson (26. September 2010)

Die einen schieben die Rutsche, die andern schießen nebeneinander runter...


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. September 2010)

Die Zeiten in der Ergebnsiliste können aber nicht wirklich stimmen. Wäre zwar schön, wenn ich die Strecke in 2 Stunden geschafft hätte, habe aber definitv länger gebraucht.

Woran liegt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titusrider (27. September 2010)

Hat jemand die genauen Streckendaten? Kam mir länger vor als angegeben und auch mehr Hm?! Meinen Tacho habe ich leider verloren. Ansonsten schöne Strecke, auch wenn schwer.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (27. September 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Die Zeiten in der Ergebnsiliste können aber nicht wirklich stimmen. Wäre zwar schön, wenn ich die Strecke in 2 Stunden geschafft hätte, habe aber definitv länger gebraucht.
> 
> Woran liegt das?



ja seltsam. habe eben auch nachgeschaut. die top schaffen angeblich die 54km in 1:30. das kann nicht stimmen. vllt sind das die zeiten für den mini-marathon. irgendwas ist da durcheinander geraten.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (27. September 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Die Zeiten in der Ergebnsiliste können aber nicht wirklich stimmen. Wäre zwar schön, wenn ich die Strecke in 2 Stunden geschafft hätte, habe aber definitv länger gebraucht.
> 
> Woran liegt das?



ja seltsam. habe eben auch nachgeschaut. die top 10 schaffen angeblich die 54km in 1:30. das kann nicht stimmen. vllt sind das die zeiten für den mini-marathon. irgendwas ist da durcheinander geraten.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (27. September 2010)

Den Grund habe ich schon im lokalen MTB-Mittelhessen Forum beschrieben:



> Derzeit stimmen die Zeiten auf der Webseite des Veranstalters noch nicht. Diese sind wohl bezogen auf auf die Referenz von 10:40 Uhr, wobei dann noch die unterschiedliche Startzeit berücksichtigt werden muss.
> 
> 9.00 Uhr: Langstrecke Damen
> 9.25 Uhr: Langstrecke Herren
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. September 2010)

titusrider schrieb:


> Hat jemand die genauen Streckendaten? Kam mir länger vor als angegeben und auch mehr Hm?! Meinen Tacho habe ich leider verloren. Ansonsten schöne Strecke, auch wenn schwer.



Die genauesten Streckenangaben sollten die vom Veranstalter sein: "Die Werte zu den Höhenmetern und Km wurden mit Mehrfachmessung per GPS und Radtacho ermittelt."

Ich hatte letztendlich 1422hm und 55km auf dem Tacho. Passt also ungefähr.


----------



## mawe7 (27. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich hatte den Startplatz gewonnen und war das erste mal in Biebertal. Wenn die Anfahrt aus Freiburg nicht so weit wäre, wäre ich nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder mit dabei, wobei ich es mir ernsthaft überlege wieder zu kommen.
Großes Lob an die Veranstalter und die Strecke !

Hat jemand den GPS-Track der 54km Strecke für mich ?

Dankeschön schonmal 
Marco


----------



## Der Kassenwart (27. September 2010)

jetzt sind die korrekten ergebnisse online!

http://www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de/index.php?id=82


----------



## alex80 (27. September 2010)

Hallo,

war natürlich auch in Biebertal am Start, hat anfangs viel Spaß gemacht, später leider gar nicht mehr so richtig. Aber kann man alles nachlesen unter folgendem Link...:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=50

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Toni172 (27. September 2010)

Hallo Alex,
sehr schöner Bericht. Ja wir haben hier schon eine super Marathonstrecke.


----------



## coldfinger (28. September 2010)

Ich fand die Strecke auch sehr gut, allerdings war das erst mein zweiter Marathon dieses Jahr, daher habe ich wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Aber für einen Marathon war der Trail-Anteil schon ziemlich hoch.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Gibts irgendwo noch mehr Bilder als die vom "offiziellen" Bilderlieferanten? Dort ists ja ziemlich unübersichtlich und soooo toll finde ich die Bilder nun auch nicht.

Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otzi (28. September 2010)

Hi Toni,

meine Frau war Zuschauerin an der Rutsche, und sie sagt, die Leute wären da reihenweise geflogen, schon auf der Langstrecke. Die Sanitäter hätten reichlich zu tun gehabt. Sie konnte es dann nicht mehr mit ansehen, weist du was genaueres, ist jemand schlimmer verletzt oder ging alles glimpflich ab?

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Toni172 (28. September 2010)

hi otzi,
ich habe von keinen schlimmen Verletzungen gehört oder gelesen. 
Die "Rutsche" ist eigentlich garnicht so schwer. Nur viele fahren viel zu schnell hinein. 
Da haben dann selbst "erfahrene" Biker dann im unteren Teil mächtig Probleme.(Längsrillen und Wurzeln)


----------



## ICON82 (29. September 2010)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hi otzi,
> ich habe von keinen schlimmen Verletzungen gehört oder gelesen.
> Die "Rutsche" ist eigentlich garnicht so schwer. Nur viele fahren viel zu schnell hinein.
> Da haben dann selbst "erfahrene" Biker dann im unteren Teil mächtig Probleme.(Längsrillen und Wurzeln)



Das war für mich das erste  Mal, dass ich auf Zeit gefahren bin aber ich muss sagen, dass die Strecke (Minimarathon) recht anspruchsvoll war. Leider hatte ich die falschen Reifen gewählt.
Hat aber echt Spaß gemacht. Denke, dass ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei bin.

Gabs denn diese Rampe auch bei dem Minimarathon?


----------



## Toni172 (29. September 2010)

die Rutsche ist nur auf der 54er und 108er Strecke.


----------



## ICON82 (29. September 2010)

Ok, ich wollte schon sagen. Muss aber echt sagen, dass es die kleine echt in sich hatte. Ich hätte nicht so viele kleine Anstiege erwartet.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. September 2010)

auf der HP von masch-foto sind jetzt bilder. anno '07 waren die motive wesentlich besser gewählt als die letzten male. ein gutes MTB-foto sollte spannung u dynamik rüberbringen, einen up- od downhill od spektakuläre landschaft finde ich besser geeignet als diesen ewiggleichen nichtssagenden hintergrund. 

organisation u starterfeld waren klasse, einer HM u DM würdig. die bilder sind hingegen eher kreisklasse. schade.


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. September 2010)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> organisation u starterfeld waren klasse, einer HM u DM würdig. die bilder sind hingegen eher kreisklasse. schade.



100% agree!!! Rennen war super, die Pics sind öde.


----------



## ScottErda (30. September 2010)

Ich habe ca 750 Bilder geschossen und dabei ersten 150 - 200 Fahrer fotografiert. Ich stand unterhalb vom Gipfel auf der letzten Abfahrt vom Dünsberg.

Nennt mir einfach eure Startnummer und Emailadresse (am Besten per PN) und ich schau ob ich Fotos habe. Wenn ja sende ich sie euch gerne per Email zu 


so long

Norman


----------



## Scaler94 (1. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir jemand erzählen warum in der Hessenschau, nur über die Frauen berichtet wurde, aber nix über die Herren berichtet wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tzmtb (1. Oktober 2010)

Sabine S.


----------



## ScottErda (1. Oktober 2010)

Da mein Postfach doch ganz schön voll geworden ist, seit meinem letzten Post schreib ich einfach mal alle Startnummern auf, von denen ich Bilder habe. Wenn ihr eure Startnummer wieder findet, dann meldet euch und ihr bekommt ne Email mit den Bilder.

So ist es jedenfalls einfach für mich und mein Postfach läuft nicht über.

Hier die Startnummern:
Sabine Spitz, 24, 25, 3, 4, 2, 36, 15, 17, 12, 22, 27,
136 , 175, 173, 181, 102, 103, 115, 100, 174,
104, 152, 101, 128, 28, 108, 39, 300, 168,
167, 29, 18, 106, 23, 141, 132, 129, 166,
119, 165, 146, 401, 190, 125, 177, 321, 137,
414, 121, 327, 178, 312, 301, 188, 402,
311, 164, 24, 155, 111, 153, 139, 336, 147,
163, 144, 180, 419, 140, 110, 31, 304,
422, 338, 161, 172, 142, 38, 417, 435,
427, 123, 317, 310, 333, 445, 440, 446,
348, 331, 183, 314, 187, 33, 346, 428, 146,
415, 136, 1133, 410, 432, 120, 159, 416,
1140, 1061, 32, 1234, 1050, 1084, 1054,

(ist die Reihenfolge, wie ihr an mir vorbei gefahren seid  )


----------



## Der Kassenwart (27. November 2010)

das war die ziehung der lottozahlen 
leider wieder nix gewonnen, hatte auf die 1207 getippt.


----------

